# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  نصيحة

## أم شيماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
أوصيكم أخواتي في الله بهذا الكتاب فهو رائع ويعين على تثبيت أحكام القرآن وعدم نسيها وهوبرغم من أنه صغير إلا أنه مفيد جدا وهو تحت إسم : هداية الرحمان في تجويد القرآن للشيخ عبد الوهاب دبس وزيت رحمه الله طالعوه والله في غاية الروعة والله أعلم ولا تنسوني من دعائكم الخالص بارك الله فيكن ولكن مني السلام.......

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,
نعمت النصيحة أختنا الكريمة وأسأل الله أن يكتب لكِ الأجر والمثوبة.

----------


## أم شيماء

آمييييين أختي <التوحيد>

----------

